# Republic of Korea Convoy Attacked in Yemen



## Marauder06 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29749840/

_*The three-car convoy was carrying South Korean officials and investigators sent to look into a suicide bombing on Sunday that killed four South Korean tourists and their Yemeni driver at a historical site. A Yemeni security official said South Korea's ambassador to the country was also in the convoy, but in Seoul, the South Korean Foreign Ministry denied that.*_

Seems like the ROKs are on someone's hit list.


----------

